# Far Cry 2 LAN problem



## ub3rn00b6

When I host and my friend wants to join, the game simply won't show up. I tried switching the host computers and I'm sure that I put every option right.

What's wrong?


----------



## ub3rn00b6

Anyone gonna help?


----------



## McNinja

have you port forwarded the game?

find your router and follow the steps
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## ub3rn00b6

Why i gotta do that, I don't want to host an online server...


----------



## McNinja

its not for hosting its so you can play the game


----------



## ub3rn00b6

uhhhmmm, why i gotta do it in the first place? I can host other games in LAN. Besides my router is not on the list.


----------



## McNinja

hmmm

what about installing the latest chipset drivers for your motherboard


----------



## ub3rn00b6

Wait, is that software or hardware, if its hardware, i won't do all that for just a game:embarased


----------



## McNinja

its not hardware its software for your motherboard

whats the name of your motherboard?


----------



## koala

Have you routed ports 9000-9007 UDP & TCP to your computer's IP?

What model is your router? You can usually follow the instructions for similar models at portforward.com without any problems.


----------

